
7 years as a developer – lessons learned - elorant
https://dev.to/tlakomy/7-years-as-a-developer-lessons-learned-29ic
======
perfunctory
My favorite here is "Don’t be afraid to say “I don’t know”". And it applies
not only to programming. I wish politicians used it more often.

